# PPPD dies with "Loopback detected"

## Elembis

After some trial and a lot of human error, I've compiled modules for my winmodem (Intel V.92 HaM drivers) and PPP support. wvdial connects, my modem makes the right noises, but it ends with the following:

```
--> PPP negotiation detected.

--> Starting pppd at Fri Aug 15 13:12:42 2003

--> pid of pppd: 11038

--> Disconnecting at Fri Aug 15 13:12:52 2003

--> The PPP daemon has died: Loopback detected (error code = 17)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 17)

```

"man pppd" only tells me that error code 17 means "The PPP negotiation failed because serial loopback was detected."... not helpful, at least not to me.

/etc/wvdial.conf looks like this:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/modem

Baud = 115200

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 L3 M1 V1 E1 S0=0 S11=55 +FCLASS=0

Phone = <snip>

Username = <snip>

Password = <snip>

```

/etc/conf.d/net is still set to use "eth0/192.168.0.1" as the gateway, should that be commented out, or does it matter?

It's quite possible that I'm missing something obvious, being new to Linux. What gives?

----------

## Lord Axklor

which version of the pppd are you using? i've been having a little trouble with dialling up on 1.4 final which has never happened to me before, i think its the pppd thats to blame for this.

----------

## friction

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net is still set to use "eth0/192.168.0.1" as the gateway, should that be commented out, or does it matter? 

 

That just means that when a packet is destined for something not on a local network, it will go to 192.168.0.1 on the eth0 device.

If you are dialing onto the Internet, then yes comment it out - but I doubt its causing your problem.

When the eth0 script is run, it checks /conf.d/net to find out if its supposed to be the default gateway, and if it is then it sets it. If you comment out that line, nothing will be set as the default gateway until you connect to the net, at which point pppd will set ppp0 as the default gateway providing its setup correctly.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

----------

## Elembis

After some research, I learned that the error essentially means that my computer was being too impatient, and giving up too quickly on the connection. Adding a line with "lcp-max-configure 50" to /etc/ppp/options fixed the problem.

I also got iptables to work after recompiling the kernel a couple of times, and now my 'net access is coming through the Linux box. Thanks for the effort, guys.

Edit: BTW, LordAxklor, it's pppd version 2.4.1.

----------

